# Picture request



## DavidMH47 (Dec 30, 2012)

Evening boys, I'm hoping someone has good pictures of their front brake line routing on a '67 and where the brake line clips are supposed to be. Of all the pictures that I took during disassembly, none of them show the clips. 

Also, my GTO was 4 wheel drum/non power brakes, can I reuse the distribution block if I am upgrading to power disk brakes on all 4 corners? TIA.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I think so. In some years that part (I think) was a disc brake proportioning valve and in some years, it was just a "splitter" for the front/rear brake system and also housed the switch that turned on the "BRAKE" warning light whenever there was a pressure imbalance between the two sides. For certain, in 1969 it was just the splitter/switch. I'm not positive about '67


Bear


----------

